
What US Software Companies Should Understand About the Rest of the World - JackPoach
https://medium.com/@did_78238/what-us-software-companies-should-understand-about-the-rest-of-the-world-783e8dbca758#.35q23dyrh
======
kuharich
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11503585](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11503585)

~~~
JackPoach
Great.

